# Lidl hotel breaks



## jimbobwalton (20 Mar 2010)

Just spotted that Lidl are now doing hotel breaks... 
€49 euro pp per night dinner bed and breakfast in 3 to 5 star hotels..lloks like weekends and weekdays included...check their site


----------

